Ask HN: Which websites do you visit on a daily basis? - orschiro
======
mrslave
HN Drudge Report _ducks_ 5 or so YouTube channels Podcasts (not daily)

------
SmellTheGlove
HN

FlyerTalk

MouseOwners (I like Disney World)

Drudge Report (I'm not conservative, and the headlines are totally
sensationalized, but it's a solid rundown of current events)

Reddit

------
monnielauren1
[https://www.zelican.com](https://www.zelican.com)

------
id122015
this questions was asked before and everyone agreed to be faithful to HN only.

------
akulbe
HN

Techmeme

learn.chef.io

ruby-doc.org

------
lun4r
Hacker News \o/

~~~
roryisok
+1. This is literally the only site I visit every day. Some days I don't even
google stuff

------
atroll
hackernews reddit porlatarde.club hackaday

~~~
formula_ninguna
for the url for hackday?

